

Lean Startup by Eric Reis - highly recommended - Kavan
http://www.amazon.com/Lean-Startup-Entrepreneurs-Continuous-ebook/dp/B004J4XGN6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316676773&sr=1-1

======
Kavan
Really like the way the book backs up each of his 'theories' with real world
examples showing how others have implemented them.

If you dont get the book at least watch:
[http://techcrunch.com/disrupt/video/watch/piOHBzMjrYRS5_bzpu...](http://techcrunch.com/disrupt/video/watch/piOHBzMjrYRS5_bzpu9odr3O7b0EyrDa/)

